# BSOD, freezes and programs crashing



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

As this is my first post on a forum in years and not even in my mother language, please excuse any errors on my side that may occur.

First of I don't know if the problem is Windows related, but as it is the only OS I have installed at the moment, I am posting it here.

In January I built a new PC and have got a lot of little errors since then:
- Multiple BSOD, though not the same ones. Often it's Video Scheduler Error, but there are a lot more. 
- Programs just suddenly crash, e.g. Visual Studio, I'm writing some Code and suddenly it closes itself and starts up again.
- Same happens with Word, Excel, Firefox (here tabs can crash or the whole browser)
- For games it's a little special, they don't crash, but just freeze. I can still alt+tab, but the front window will allways stay the frozen game screen. Or they just crash too.
- I watched the performance of my gpu in taskmanager and the game crashes seem to occur, when the GPU 3D part spikes to 100%

Now the things I tried.
- Originaly it was a dual boot system with manjaro and win10, but I cleaned everything and made a fresh install of windows 10Pro. Since then I made about 3 fresh installs.
- checked my RAM via memtest86 all together and each for itself -> no errors
- I tried every Nvidia Driver that is compatible with my RTX 2070 Super Gaming Trio X (each time uninstalling with DDU)
- I switched GPU to my Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics (which I know works, I have a asecond PC where none of these Errors occur)
- I swapped cabels for my PSU
- I updated the bios of my MB 
- I also tried a lot more, but since this issue is persisting since january I just can't remember everything

Now then I would me more than happy if some of you could help me here. If you need anything else don't hesitate to write me.

Oh and here is the system info for reference:

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit, Build 19041, Installed 20200613211443.000000+120
Processor: AMD Ryzen 5 3600X 6-Core Processor, AMD64 Family 23 Model 113 Stepping 0, CPU Count: 12
Total Physical RAM: 32 GB
Graphics Card: Radeon (TM) RX 480 Graphics
Hard Drives: C: 465 GB (366 GB Free); X: 931 GB (588 GB Free); Y: 465 GB (330 GB Free);
Motherboard: Micro-Star International Co., Ltd. MEG X570 UNIFY (MS-7C35), ver 2.0, s/n JB16713261
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver ALASKA - 1072009, s/n To be filled by O.E.M.
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Please take a look into *C:\Windows* and grab all memory dump files, these have *.dmp extension.

If you don't see file extensions bellow link may help to enable showing them:
https://www.howtogeek.com/205086/beginner-how-to-make-windows-show-file-extensions

If there are no dump files see bellow link for reference on how to adjust settings to make them:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...ing-to-find-the-problem.1247274/#post-9718814


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

Ok, I here is a drive Link: Memory.dmp 
The file is a bit over 1.7GB so I couldn't upload it otherwise.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

You have not included the most important part; the exact pw supply you have installed. Do not post "500W" Post the exact brand and model#
Next what are your temps and voltages; specifically cpu temp, 12V, 5V, and 3.3 volt values?


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

I never use msi boards however it appears that the support page for that board has a utility available for download; called dragon center. This is a hardware monitoring program. Note this is also an overclocking program. Do not make any changes; just use the monitor part of the program. Here is a link to the support page;
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/MEG-X570-UNIFY/Overview


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

Of course, that was a plunder on my side,

My PSU is a:
BE QUIET! Straight Power 11 750W Cable Management GOLD

And here is a pic of the temperature and voltage levels


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Please follow bellow steps to share event logs:

1. Right click on Windows button and click on "Windows PowerShell (Admin)"
2. copy/paste all of the bellow code at once and right click into console then hit enter


```
Get-EventLog -LogName System -EntryType Error | ? Source -ne DCOM |
select EventID, TimeGenerated, Source, Message | sort TimeGenerated -Descending | fl > C:\system.log
```
3. copy/paste all of the bellow code at once and right click into console then hit enter


```
Get-EventLog -LogName HardwareEvents -EntryType Error, Warning -Newest 200 -EA Ignore |
select EventID, TimeGenerated, Source, Message | sort TimeGenerated -Descending | fl > C:\hardware.log
```
4. copy/paste all of the bellow code at once and right click into console then hit enter

```
Get-EventLog -LogName system -Source user32 | select EventID, EntryType, TimeGenerated, Source, Message |
sort TimeGenerated -Descending | fl > C:\shutdown.log
```
5. This will create files called "shutdown.log", "system.log" and "hardware.log" in your C drive
6. Zip up those 3 files and attach to your new reply

For more information about event log see:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...oblems-with-event-viewer-in-microsoft-windows

Follow bellow steps to generate system information file:

1. Click on Windows button
2. Type msinfo32 on your kyeboard
3. Right click on "System Information" and Run as Administrator
4. If asked for password enter your password and click OK
5. Click on: File -> Save...
6. Save the file to your desktop or to C:\ drive directly
8. Zip up the file and attach to your reply

For more information about msinfo32 tool see bellow link:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...of-microsoft-system-information-msinfo32-tool

What do to next:

Before continuing:
1. If any hardware is overclocked/underclocked reset to normal levels
2. Reset BIOS to defaults

Then follow THIS thread carefully to enable driver verifier.

If you experience problem booting into system after enabling driver verifier you'll need to enter safe boot to disable it:
https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/12376/windows-10-start-your-pc-in-safe-mode

On previous link I gave there is explanation on how to generate smaller automatic dump files:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/...ying-to-find-the-problem.1247274/post-9718814

Since the issues you reported are random and not related to specific program this would be either a driver or hardware problem. if it's driver it will be caught by driver verif.

When you get new BSOD after enabling driver verif. generate new logs and dumps and share.

Following is a check list of software one should avoid to prevent unexpected system behavior,

1. Registry, disk or system cleaners
2. Driver download or updater tools
3. System tweak tools or system optimizers
4. Various malware/adware removal tools or scanners
5. Program/driver uninstallers
6. Browser extensions of questionable reputation
7. Various "fix" tools that claim to fix some problem

If you installed anything that matches the list above, please remove from system, reboot system, and give your report here.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Those temps and voltages look ok. You should check a second time while running a stress test. For the stress test, use one of the following; prime95, OCCT, Realbench [all free downloads] Let the stress test run for at least 2min to stabilize temps and voltages. 
I see where your ram is running @ 1.2V which is default. Some ram needs a higher vdimm or ram voltage set in the bios. Check to see if your ram needs 1.2V or 1.35V.


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

@zebanovich
I tried everything you wrote, the 3 logs + eventlog are attached, but after enabling I couldn't even start back into Windows, as I was allways getting a BSOD with _Driver verifier detected violation. _

@crjdriver
I checked the ram on the manufacturer site and there a voltage of 1.2V is given.
As for the stress tested data:








And because it happened this moment







these are the spikes which I mentioned before. 
This one happened as I was opening file explorer, screen froze for about 4 sec and continued normally after.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Well it is not a pw supply or temp problem; those look fine.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

CakeGuy said:


> I tried everything you wrote, the 3 logs + eventlog are attached, but after enabling I couldn't even start back into Windows, as I was allways getting a BSOD with _Driver verifier detected violation. _


If you got BSOD because of driver verifier then please share all the dumps that happened while driver verif. was enabled.

If you followed my screenshots you should have multiple small dumps that hold the key to problem


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

Strangely enough there is only one dump from today even though it crashed multiple times. 
But there were some from the last 4 days or so, I included them as well.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Just one dump is from driver verif. and the problem driver (or hardware) is from:

http://www.ene.com.tw/index-en.php
OR
https://ptolemytech.com

Driver/Service EnetechIo - ene.sys

I'm not able to determine from you NFO file which device would that be since it's not in English, but according to google it's either:

1. led lights from case (flashing lights component)
OR
2. wireless adapter

To verify driver signature and ensure it's not malware driver:

1. press Windows key
2. type *sigverif*
3. run sigverif as Administrator
4. click start button
5. when scan done, click advanced button
6. click "View log" button
7. click anywhere into the log, press CTRL + A then CTRL + C to copy (or select all and copy)
8. paste into new text file, save and share log

To verify this driver (or hardware) is causing trouble do one of the following:

- uninstall this driver
- remove device from computer
- use device manager to disable device

then:

1. restart computer
2. enable driver verifier again
3. reproduce problem again


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

This may sound stupid, but how do I uninstall this particular driver, do I just delete it ?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Funny because the driver in question is somehow not in the list to verify it's signature.

Please follow bellow steps to share loaded drivers:

1. Right click on Windows button and click on "Windows PowerShell (Admin)"
2. copy/paste all of the bellow code at once and right click into console then hit enter


```
Get-WindowsDriver -Online -All |
select Driver, Version, DriverSignature, ClassName, ProviderName, Date |
sort ProviderName > C:\DriverStore.txt
```
3. Wait few seconds until command done, then copy/paste all of the bellow code at once and right click into console then hit enter


```
gwmi Win32_SystemDriver | select Status, State, DisplayName, PathName |
sort State | fl > C:\drivers.txt
```
4. this will create a file called "drivers.txt" and "DriverStore.txt" in your C drive
5. Zip up those 2 log files and attach to your new reply



> how do I uninstall this particular driver, do I just delete it?


No don't just delete.
See in:
control panel -> Programs and features
if there is driver package that is from one of the companies listed in my previous post (2 links)
if yes, uninstall and reboot system


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

There is no driver package from either company, as for removing the device, I honestly have no Idea what it could be, since I have no RGB installed.

Only thing coming to mind after reading through their webpages could be the qi charger.
But removing that would take a considerable amount of time, as I have to disassemble my whole pc for that.

Also there was another BSOD with *IRQL NOT LESS OR EQUAL*.

It's getting late here, I will get back tomorrow, thanks for the help so far.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

See if there is driver available to download for that "qi charger" on their site, download it and update current driver.

OK, until tomorrow!

*EDIT:*
Some drivers also here: (chipset may update this)
https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/support/MEG-X570-UNIFY#down-driver&Win10 64

To be absolutely sure this is problem before disassembling PC generate multiple BSOD's with driver verifier,
they should all point to same driver, otherwise it's likely some hardware, and then testing starts with clean installation of Windows.


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

CakeGuy said:


> There is no driver package from either company,





> DRIVER_VERIFIER_DETECTED_VIOLATION (c4)
> A device driver attempting to corrupt the system has been caught.
> *** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for *ene.sys*


The ene.sys may be related to: USBGENE.sys
GenesysLogic USB2.0 PC Camera

https://www.systemlookup.com/search.php?type=filename&search=ene.sys&s=


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

blues_harp28 said:


> The ene.sys may be related to: USBGENE.sys
> GenesysLogic USB2.0 PC Camera
> 
> https://www.systemlookup.com/search.php?type=filename&search=ene.sys&s=


Good catch!

Or more precisely to *EneIo* which is company again from:
https://ptolemytech.com


----------



## blues_harp28 (Jan 9, 2005)

zebanovich said:


> Good catch!


I did say 'may be'


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

Continuing from yesterday I tried using verifier again, after updating the drivers, but nothing changed. 
Still crashes, before I even ge to Windows and there is no new dmp file generated, even though it crashed atleast 4 times.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

> Still crashes


Note that "crash" is not same thing as "blue screen", which one of these are you experiencing?


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

The blue screen with sad smiley and driver verifier detected violation kind. 
Happens 2 times and on the third boot it will go into recovery.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

It would be mistake to draw conclusion based on one dump that caught some driver, but if dump was not created there are several reasons for this:

1. make sure you have enough disk space and virtual memory (page file)
2. hard drive may be failing which is needed to write dump files

I already explained you how to to configure dump creation, memory etc.

To verify dump creation failed (and possibly why), share fresh event logs.


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

Just tried again, after checking if everything is configured as in your post. 
Still no new dmp files, here are the fresh logs though.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Please also make following 2 logs:

1. Right click on Windows button and click on "Windows PowerShell (Admin)"
2. copy/paste all of the bellow code at once and right click into console then hit enter


```
Get-WinEvent -LogName Setup | select Id, TimeCreated, LevelDisplayName, Message | fl > C:\setup.log
```
3. copy/paste all of the bellow code at once and right click into console then hit enter


```
Get-EventLog -LogName Application -EntryType Error, Warning |
select EventID, TimeGenerated, Source, Message | sort TimeGenerated -Descending | fl > C:\application.log
```
4. This will create files called "setup.log" and "application.log" in your C drive
5. Zip up those 2 files and attach to your new reply


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

Of course, here you are.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I've seen almost the same longs several times, and it's not going to be easy to guess what is the problem, the logs don't reveal why dump creation failed, we can only guess what could be.

If you want to swiftly jump ahead in time with troubleshooting just reformat drive and install new system.

You can try to fix things for example with:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/using-the-sfc-and-dism-to-repair-windows-10.1235557

Otherwise, make a backup of your data and:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/doing-a-completely-clean-reinstall-of-windows-10.1235377

With fresh system installed it will be much easier to troubleshoot hardware problems.

You can also try out hardware tests:
1. CPU https://www.mersenne.org/download/
2. memory https://www.howtogeek.com/260813/how-to-test-your-computers-ram-for-problems/
3. GPU https://geeks3d.com/furmark/

But to test disk, it must be wiped out first and have a clean system, and second step is to do the same with another disk and observe difference.


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

So just to confirm. 
Wipe all drives, install fresh W10 and before drivers or anything report back in to test hardware ?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I would run CHKDSK, SFC and DISM in that order, as first step now, just to se if there are problems with Windows installation.
First link in my previous post.

If that produces or resolves some errors, either disk was not properly formatted or there is drive problem.

In any case, once new system is installed, you don't want to install anything, not even drivers, nothing.
Full Windows updates are first thing to do, and doing tests with MS drivers, and then with manufacturers drivers again.

and start reproducing problems that previously led to failure, adding drivers one by one starting with chipset and rebooting often.

Running hardware tests, with tools from my previous post, require drivers are installed (either MS drivers, or original ones)

You may want to install windows with:
1. slow disk format prior installation
2. UEFI instead of BIOS mode
3. GPT instead of MBR
4. legacy functions off in BIOS
5. BIOS Windows 10 features (WHQL support, safe boot etc...)

Slow disk format is needed to test disk, let me know if you need help with this, detailed information here:

bootable USB:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows-server-essentials/install/create-a-bootable-usb-flash-drive

Manual partitioning:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/wi...configure-uefigpt-based-hard-drive-partitions

Windows should be fresh one (not some old version or corrupt image) manually extracted to USB, and make sure you don't miss FAT32 formatted USB to be able to boot into UEFI mode.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

OH, btw be careful you don't just copy the script and run it.

First thing to do is modify the script for you disk, and then remove "quick" thing out of script, for example:

`format quick fs=ntfs label="Windows"` WRONG!

should be:

`format fs=ntfs label="Windows"` OK

Since introduction of Windows 8, nobody properly formats their disks any more. and MS doesn't care either.

*EDIT:*
Also make sure to triple check disk number in script, you don't want to reformat your backup drive, if unsure remove all drives except main drive.


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

This will take some time. 
I will get back tomorrow, after everything is installed.

Since I can best trigger my problems via games, should I install them too ? 
Also since I have 2 GPUs atm which one should I install, the new one where I don't know if there are problems with, or the good old realiable one?


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

> Since I can best trigger my problems via games, should I install them too ?


Not before all tests passed, 2 series, one with MS drivers, other with official drivers, GPU test with furmark should be done with at least 4 different presets, each test run for 30min with pause to prevent damage to GPU or to prevent burning it out.
read some reviews and tutorial how to use it, it all depends on GPU quality.

I think it doesn't matter which GPU you test, you just want to ensure tests pass, and if so leave the GPU that passed the tests. swapping with another one just nullifies all your GPU tests on new system.

*And please read the docs carefully, remove backup drives to be 100% sure you don't reformat them.*



> This will take some time.


It would be much easier if we had multiple dumps to confirm bad device or driver.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Since the driver verifier caught some sort of wireless adapter, you should also perform network/adapter test,
bellow tool enables you to do so with TCP/UDP and ICMP all of which are used for gamming as well as most internet activity:

NetIO-GUI download | SourceForge.net

To use the tool you'll need 2 computers, and run lengthy tests with full preset.

Second step to verify network problems upload/download and *verifying hashes*, see bellow site for test files:
https://www.thinkbroadband.com/download

For upload test, you'll need some ftp server or uploading to second computer.



> Since I can best trigger my problems via games, should I install them too?


I forgot to tell you, but unless those games which you are testing are not originals, testing them is *waste of time*, in that case get some free to play games for testing.

And secondly, game tests are done in 2 modes:
1. offline single player
2. MMO

Here is update for memory test:
Memtest86+ - Advanced Memory Diagnostic Tool

You should run at bare minimum 8 passes with this.


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

A small status report:
I ran Prime95 for about 12h. There was one fatal error :
rounding was 0.499999 expected less than 0.4.

After that I tried to run furmark, but sometimes the program itself just crashed.
I also got a bluescreen with APC Index Mismatch.

Then I tried the memory diagnostic, but after about an hour I also got an error, that something is wrong with the hardware.

Should I keep on testing?
And do you need any logs, if yes which ?

EDIT:
This was all done, before installing any driver. Pure updated Windows 10.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

There is no need for logs, your hardware is likely failing, but since all hardware tests failed it hard to tell which one is faulty, could be motherboard as well.

If you want you can try installing drivers from motherboard site and try again.


----------



## CakeGuy (Jul 5, 2020)

After testing for a really long time, I finally found out what was wrong. 
One of my RAM-Slots on the motherboard is broken. 

If I don't put any RAM in there => no more errors. 

Thanks for your help, would have never thougt it could be the motherboard itself.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

nice, glad to head you solved it!


----------

